# هندسه الانتاج عن Turning Operations علاوه على امثله محلوله ب الارقام.



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2006)

هندسه الانتاج عن Turning Operations علاوه على امثله محلوله ب الارقام.
كل شىء عن المخرطة .. الثقب ,الشطف , الظرف , التجويف ..........الخ تركيب الخرطه وتشغيلها . الى غير ذلك.
كل ذلك برسومات متحركه على البور بوينت

الرابط ....................................................................:

http://www.puremobilezone.com/user/workshop/5-Lathe.ppt
تحياتى م/ماهر


----------



## islam2a (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## motaz_95 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ابداع مستمر لا يقف بلا حدود 
جزيت خيرا ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 سبتمبر 2006)

motaz_95 قال:


> ابداع مستمر لا يقف بلا حدود
> جزيت خيرا ​



لا شكر على واجب اخى م/ معتز

:55:


----------



## bido-egy (1 أكتوبر 2006)

انت شكلك كدة هتخليني ادعيلك 

يارب تبقى كابت بحار ....ههههههههههه

شكرا بجد على اللى بتعمله مع الغلابة اللى زيي


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذا الاخلاص وربنا يوافقك اخى bido-egy


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووور اخى معتز وكل عام وانتم بخير .


----------



## eng_ahmed samy (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا بس مش اووي


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



eng_ahmed samy قال:


> شكرا بس مش اووي



جميل ..... قولى انت عايز ايه ب الضبط وانا اقدمه لفخامتك على طبق من دهب .. ومشكور على تعليقك . النقد موجود ومقبول لدى ولكن انت تنقد ايه .:81:


----------



## ابوعابد (23 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله ألف خير 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوور كتير اخى ابوعابد


----------



## ابوكيفه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ملف رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع كان فين من زمان


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي ماهر على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووور ابو كيفه كتير
مشكووووووووووور عبد الناصر


----------



## msalam (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك


----------



## amin22 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى امين وندعوا الى الله ان يتقبل منا


----------



## mai_hafez (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور عالمجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 نوفمبر 2006)

العفو mai_hafez


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

amin22 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك



مشكووووووووووووور اخى كتير


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2006)

msalam قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك



-----------------

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك :55:


----------



## alhazin7 (5 يناير 2007)

ممكن موضوع زي هذا بس بالعربي
واكون شاكر


----------



## lido_cad (5 يناير 2007)

برافو برافو احيك اخي العزيز واتمني لك دوام التقدم


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يناير 2007)

lido_cad قال:


> برافو برافو احيك اخي العزيز واتمني لك دوام التقدم



--------------------------------------------------------------------
مشكور اخى والله يبارك فيك:55:


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (7 يناير 2007)

ملف رائع .. لك كل الشكر يا مهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى مهندس انتاج .


----------



## moustafa afify (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافع نور الدين (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 يناير 2007)

موضوع رائع وممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا
لى طلب:
اذاكان عندك باقى ال chapters فارفعها لانى ادرس هاذا الكرس الان كورس machinning
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## productique (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انتظر منك المزيد في هذا المجال


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (15 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم وبارك فيك


----------



## amin22 (15 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يناير 2007)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> موضوع رائع وممتاز
> جزاك الله خيرا
> لى طلب:
> اذاكان عندك باقى ال chapters فارفعها لانى ادرس هاذا الكرس الان كورس machinning
> وجزاك الله خيرا



-----------------------------------
تابعنى اخى الكريم وان شاء الله اضع موضوع اخر
:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى مهندس انتاج ... وطبعا لا انسى اخى الفاضل امين22 ... الف شكر .


----------



## hammhamm44 (16 يناير 2007)

very thanksssssssssssssss 4 u file


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2007)

hammhamm44 قال:


> very thanksssssssssssssss 4 u file



-----------
مشكور اخى


----------



## عبدالله محمود طالب (5 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 فبراير 2007)

*شكر*

شكر خاص ليك يا باشمهندس 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
بس لي رجاء عندك لو امكن إضافة تعليم للأوتوكاد الميكانيكي و ذالك للأهمية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة انا درستهاو طبقناها عمليا من حوالى سنتين على فكرة انا فى الصف الثالث انتاج بهندسة *شبرا*

مش عين شمس ولا القاهرة مع اعتذارى للجميع اسم وخلاص


----------



## riad_z3 (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع اللي تناول ام الآلات


----------



## remy (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى ريمى ونورت المنتدى 
والاخ رياض 3
والاخ شبراوى
والاخ عبد الله محمود 
الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## القديسة (10 مارس 2007)

ممكن احد يعرف معلومات عن الخراطة يبعثها الي اختكم القديسة


----------



## القديسة (10 مارس 2007)

ممكن اي معلومة عن الخراطة


----------



## دسوقي (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مارس 2007)

موضوع قيم جدا.... لك الشكر عليه


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الاخلاص وربنا يوافقك


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى حمزه 
واخى العزيز بو خالد


----------



## محمود سند (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على أعمالك المتميزة


----------



## أحمد أبو السعود (15 مارس 2007)

أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

شكر على البرنامج ولكن اريد طريقه العمل على هذا البرنامج وارجو السرعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مارس 2007)

mohamed1985 قال:


> شكر على البرنامج ولكن اريد طريقه العمل على هذا البرنامج وارجو السرعه ولك جزيل الشكر



---------------------
مشكور اخى العزيز ... البور بوينت برنامج ضمن مجموعه الميكروسوفت اوفيس 2000 فيما اعلى قوم بأنزاله وهيشتغل معاك على طول ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور محمود سند.... واخى احمد ابو السعود...


----------



## mohamed1985 (22 مارس 2007)

:55: شكرالكEng_maher على الاهتمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2007)

mohamed1985 قال:


> :55: شكرالكEng_maher على الاهتمام



---------------------------
مشكور اخى العزيز:55:


----------



## رؤى المدينة (23 مارس 2007)

_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## Asem Hamed (30 مارس 2007)

أكثر من رائع ومميز وقل كما شئت


----------



## م/محمدحماد (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و يجعله عامر


----------



## hammhamm44 (31 مارس 2007)

thanks 4 u good work


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وياليت يكون عربي


----------



## doddo (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فدك (24 مايو 2007)

عاجل عاجل الى كل المهنسين الذين لديهم القدرة على المساعدة ارجو تزويدي بمسائل عن مادة التورباين تخص الريش وسرع الريشة ولكم الاجر اشاء الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

دائما نجد منك الجديد بدون توقف 
شكرا لك استاذي المشرف ماهر


----------



## زكريا جبر (7 يوليو 2007)

الله الله الله الله اكبر


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ين


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 يوليو 2007)

نرجو الواصلة


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام


----------



## فدك (9 يوليو 2007)

ممكن توضحون الموضوع وين بالضبط لان انا جديد وما ارف من اي مكان احصل على الموضوع


----------



## كاظم عسكر (9 يوليو 2007)

من نجاح الى نجاح مهندس ماهر وهذا حسبك جعل الله حياتك نجاح واخرتك فلاح يا اخ ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر اخى كاضم 
واشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى حقى ...


----------



## م .ابو الخير (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا يا اخي على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## علي الكريمي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يالغالي بس الصفحه تعطيك

لايمكن الوصول اليها

الظاهر فيه خلل في الموقع


----------



## pkar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك*​


----------



## pkar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم وبارك الله في أعمالك وتقبلها منك​*


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سنا الأمل (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي على المجهود 
بس الملف لم يرد ان يفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

10000000 شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

طبعا الموضوع منذ فتره طويله واكيد الرابط فصل

اليكم رابط اخر وان شاء الله يكون نافع وجيد


http://www.srmuniv.ac.in/downloads/lathe.ppt


http://www.ucs.louisiana.edu/~snd7483/MCHE365/22.ppt


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

عرض لصور حقيقيه لانواع الماكينات


http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/machineguarding/powerpoints/complianceworkshop.ppt



http://facultyfiles.deanza.edu/gems/capitolodave/Chapter2Machining.ppt


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله ألف خير *


----------



## salih9 (4 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع

بارك الله فيك

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## zidaan (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ghammas (9 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع التحميل من الرابط رجاااااااااااااااااااء المساعدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مارس 2010)

المشاركات رقم 80 و 81 تقدر تحمل منهم 

وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alpha6060 (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (30 مايو 2010)

اللينك وقع يا ريت اعادة الرفع ............... وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 مايو 2010)

*اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

طبعا الموضوع منذ فتره طويله واكيد الرابط فصل

اليكم رابط اخر وان شاء الله يكون نافع وجيد


http://www.srmuniv.ac.in/downloads/lathe.ppt


http://www.ucs.louisiana.edu/~snd7483/MCHE365/22.ppt*​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1970 (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​ 
لكن الرابط لايعمل 

أرجو التصحيح
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يوليو 2010)

*المشاركات رقم 80 و 81 تقدر تحمل منهم 

وشكرا*​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 يوليو 2010)

eng-maher قال:


> *المشاركات رقم 80 و 81 تقدر تحمل منهم
> 
> وشكرا*​




*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## ابوشوقى (28 يونيو 2011)

اكيد انت نسيت الرابط هذا الرابط يخص الموبيلات


----------



## ابوشوقى (28 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعه قبل الشكر ادخلوا على الرابط اولا وشوفوا انتم رايحين فين يامهندسين


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يوليو 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
> 
> طبعا الموضوع منذ فتره طويله واكيد الرابط فصل
> 
> ...


 


هذه الروابط الجديده


----------

